# New or used Toro Power Max



## Bulldogge (Nov 1, 2017)

So I have been looking for a new snow blower. Been looking at a new Toro Power Max HD 10/28- $1799.00 out the door & may be able to do better on price. 
I also found a used Toro Power Max OXE 11/28. Says it is a 2015 model with the Tecumseh engine. The machine looks like it is in showroom condition, not a scratch. Owner says he only ran the blower for 3 hours, then drained the gas and stored it in a heated garage. Reason, he bought a truck with a plow and don't use the Toro. he is asking $1400.00. I can make him an offer but what is the used machine worth? 
New machine with a warranty $1800.00
Used machine,looks like new, no warranty $1400.00 perhaps $1100.00 or $1200.00 
What do you guys think? what way would you lean? 
Thanks in advance for advice.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

Do you know the model and serial #? 1128 oxe in 2015 should have a briggs.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Seller will have a hard time at $1400. Waaaay too close to new


He's basing his sell price on the current model's MSRP, not his older model which probably sold for $1499(?) new.


$1100 max IMO


$1100 also buys a NEW Ariens Deluxe 28" FWIW


.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

Bulldogge said:


> I also found a used Toro Power Max OXE 11/28. Says it is a 2015 model with the Tecumseh engine. The machine looks like it is in showroom condition, not a scratch. Owner says he only ran the blower for 3 hours, then drained the gas and stored it in a heated garage. Reason, he bought a truck with a plow and don't use the Toro.




owner is quite clearly a liar. tecumseh stopped production of engines december of 2008


----------



## Bulldogge (Nov 1, 2017)

The model is a 38650. I seen in another thread when I googled Toro power max 11/28 I came across a thread on here. a member Hanky done a review on his 2014 Toro 11/28 and his has the Tecumseh engine. His review says he likes it very much. I just called Toro and gave them the model# & serial# spoke to someone & they say they machine is 2009. They stopped making that model in 2009 & the serial# was never registered with them. Could this be leftover laying around that shop got deals on? Is the seller telling stories ? But this thing does look brand new. He also has hard cover of the owner & parts manuals and also bought a brand new Carb for it that is still in packaging. HHHMMM???


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* I would just get a new 1 if you are having doubts aboot that 1.*


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

My Toro was listed at $2,699.xx Canadian, I am not sure or was told it was a late 2013 or early 2014 the dealer brought in and the person he brought it in for backed out of the deal. Dealer got it in Feb 2014 and I bought it Nov 2014.
The last 2 years I have had no problem with it. From what I read they no longer sell them so it would be last of the big ones.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

Bulldogge said:


> The model is a 38650. I seen in another thread when I googled Toro power max 11/28 I came across a thread on here. a member Hanky done a review on his 2014 Toro 11/28 and his has the Tecumseh engine. His review says he likes it very much. I just called Toro and gave them the model# & serial# spoke to someone & they say they machine is 2009. They stopped making that model in 2009 & the serial# was never registered with them. Could this be leftover laying around that shop got deals on? Is the seller telling stories ? But this thing does look brand new. He also has hard cover of the owner & parts manuals and also bought a brand new Carb for it that is still in packaging. HHHMMM???


2009 would make sense having a tech as there was a lot of left over 08 motors still being used on 09 machines. 

Op could also option for the 928 ohxe for $1499 same machine smaller motor i ran a 824 for 30 years and never worried about moving snow, that toro just kept working


----------



## Bulldogge (Nov 1, 2017)

I also spoke to a tech. at local very reputable shop. He also confirmed it is 2009 machine. He said it is a great machine & suggests a fair price for the shape of it is around $1200.00. He & Toro states the machine sold for $1800.00 new.Buying used with no warranty on the machine I will make the guy an offer & see if I can get a really good deal. The tech. I spoke with, His shop sells Toro & Ariens. I spoke with him about if i decide to buy new. They have the Toro 10/28 Power Max HD for $1799.00. They also have a handful of 2016 Ariens Professional 28 for $1899.00 I asked what machine he prefers & what machine he likes best ? He thinks the Toro HD is a better machine. He sees less problems with the Toro and states it is built just as strong as the Ariens pro if not stronger. He says the Toro's just don't break. He says the Ariens pro is great Heavy duty machine but likes the handling of the Toro a little better. He says I can't go wrong with either machine. He also says that Toro stands behind there machines with top notch customer service second to none. Saving $600.00 - $700.00 on a machine would be great but NO WARRANTY, If a plastic piece on it breaks ( lifetime warranty ) will it be covered since the machine was never registered ? HHmm. a few things to still think about. What are your thoughts ?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

A quick call to Toro would probably answer the question about the plastic issue and whether they would honor their lifetime warranty for the plastic. Me, I am on my 3rd and 4th Toro's being an 1987 flat paddle pup and a 1996? power curve. I wish I still had the first two pups from 1978 and 1987 in my brood herd of snow throwers. I keep hoping the JD junk gets stolen but no luck, haha.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I would not worry about the plastic chute. A lifetime warranty does not have to be registered. Plus, I have never heard of one breaking. There is a reason why they give a lifetime warranty - it IS tuff. Not to worry.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Seller is either a scammer or doesn't have a clue. If he bought a 2009 model in 2015 for $1400 I'd be amazed! Personally I wouldn't give him more than $900. Maybe it's my area but I haven't seen a leftover in a shop more than 3 years old.


----------



## Bulldogge (Nov 1, 2017)

I called & spoke with someone at Toro 7 they said if I can get the original receipt from him then all the plastics would be covered. I offed the seller $850.00 & he came back with $1300.00. I am willing to go to $1000.00 for the machine. I think he just don't want to admit to himself or anyone he bought a 2009 machine in 2015 as he thought he was getting a 2015. All he has to do is call Toro himself and just buy looking at the serial # tells him what year. I was told buy a Toro dealer that i won't see any difference between the 11/28 & the 10/28. If i can't get this 11/28 for what i am willing to pay I am just going to buy a new machine.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

Bulldogge said:


> also bought a brand new Carb for it that is still in packaging. HHHMMM???


why would he buy a carb for it? doesnt smell right
did u get to actually start it up and try it out
imho, no warranty = 1/2 price off current retail on newer ish stuff, else let them keep it. if he has receipt that toro honors for warranty, maybe 1000-1200, but first confirm that receipt is accepted by toro


----------



## Bulldogge (Nov 1, 2017)

Ok, Ok. So after a month or so of Himing & Hawing deciding on what way to go. Used or New. Toro or Ariens. I Just pulled the trigger on a New Toro Power Max HD 1028. Dealer took $100.00 off and is setting up the Machine as I am typing this.Going to pick it up in an hour. Can't wait to get my hands on this and hopefully when we we get back home from cutting down our Christmas Tree we will have some heavy snow coming down. My area is saying 2-4" for today.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Bulldogge said:


> Ok, Ok. So after a month or so of Himing & Hawing deciding on what way to go. Used or New. Toro or Ariens. I Just pulled the trigger on a New Toro Power Max HD 1028. Dealer took $100.00 off and is setting up the Machine as I am typing this.Going to pick it up in an hour. Can't wait to get my hands on this and hopefully when we we get back home from cutting down our Christmas Tree we will have some heavy snow coming down. My area is saying 2-4" for today.


:3tens:

Beeeeeeeeee sure to post pics of that bad boy. Dollar for dollar an awesome machine that will serve you well for decades!


----------



## happycamper (Jan 3, 2015)

I have a 928 hd, and don't have any complaints. I prefer the wheel triggers vs the Arians auto turn. Simply engage both triggers and pull the machine backwards instead of stopping, shifting to reverse, then back to forward.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

You will be a happy camper for sure I have a 1128 2014 I think and it sure blows good.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

Bulldogge said:


> Ok, Ok. So after a month or so of Himing & Hawing deciding on what way to go. Used or New. Toro or Ariens. I Just pulled the trigger on a New Toro Power Max HD 1028. Dealer took $100.00 off and is setting up the Machine as I am typing this.Going to pick it up in an hour. Can't wait to get my hands on this and hopefully when we we get back home from cutting down our Christmas Tree we will have some heavy snow coming down. My area is saying 2-4" for today.


 best wishes man, you're going to love it big time 

we just got 5 inches of powder here with the new 928, i'm like OMG how did i get by using the old 624 and 824 powershift for 30 and 20 years. they do turn on a dime,throw snow much future, over the phone cables with ease and one doesn't need earplugs and earmuffs the motor has such a low exhaust level it's unreal lower then my rhino atv and honda powered power washer


----------



## Bulldogge (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks guys, I Got home a little late tonight to post some pics out in the snow. The wife & daughter had us running around all day. I was all excited to get home & use the new Toro but but was kinda disappointed. All day it looked like we was getting a lot of snow but the driveway doesn't really have much & EOD really doesn't either. Perhaps in the morning I will check the yard & maybe can do a couple paths for the Bulldogges.


----------



## Bulldogge (Nov 1, 2017)

Haven't been on for a bit due to work. The liquor business is crazy this time of year. I haven't posted no pics yet due to the fact that I am getting NO SNOW!!!!! I haven't been able to use the new blower at all. I swear every time I walk by her in the garage she looks at me with a lonely frown. Hopefully soon.


----------

